# RIP Vinnie- my first post in a few months



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

I have not posted in a few months....my family and I lost Vinnie on 6-17-05. It was very hard on myself, my husband and son. It has taken me awhile to actually put this into words, to try to tell his story and at the same time to express how much he was loved. 

While at the breeder Vinnie had been altered and recieved 2 vaccines. They were both intranasal vaccines that were used at about 8.5 and 12 weeks. I brought Vinnie in for his last vaccine and all seemed well. Four days later be began to vomit stomach bile. I contacted my vet and she thought it was stomach upset and we medicated him to help him with his stomach upset. The next day he was not better. There was more stomach bile and he was very lethargic and laying in places he did not normally sleep (under the table). I brought Vinnie into the Emergency Vet Clinic and they started running test after test. His body temp was normal, but his glucose level was so low, he had severe hypoglycemia. They did everything to save him, but my dear Vinnie passed early the next morning. 

They had no idea at that point what took Vinnie from us and we were scared for both Monte and Caesar, so we had a necropsy performed. In the end we found out it was panleukopenia. Although he had been vaccinated against panleukopenia at 12 weekd old, they are guessing that because it was an intranasal, that he had to have sneezed some of it out. Vinnie had to have picked the virus up at my vets office, either by another animal or even by a person that may have handled a animal with panleukopenia at some point. We were blessed that Monte and Caesar did not catch panleukopenia, or we could have lost them too. 

We had Vinnie cremated and he is here with us at home, where he belongs. I could never have imagined the sorrow that that my family and I felt, loosing Vinnie. It took a long time to get to the point where I could smile when I thought about him, instead of crying. I have spent hour after hour reading other post from this group and searching the web reading posts from pet loss sites. I know he is at the bridge waiting for us, but boy I still miss that little guy....he was only 5 months old. My son who is 10 years old, took it a lot better than my husband and I did. My husband and I found it hard to function for quite some time. I cherish every moment we had with Vinnie, he was my Little Vinnie, my little Vinnie Vin Bin. His short time here with us will stay with us forever. After he had passed, I whispered in his ear...wait for me at the bridge. I love you Vinnie and will miss you until we meet again.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

oh no, I am so sorry.
I know from your posts how much you love your guys.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was such a cute little guy......RIP little Vinnie 

Time does heal and soon you will only remember the good times with him.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh, that is terribly sad! Try to find solace in the fact that your other babies are o.k. And that you did what you could for Vinnie. Sometimes there is nothing worse than trying to save a pet and then losing them anyway, but imagine if he had died and you had not been able to try anything. Trust me, it's even worse. Vinnie was able to tell in life, both when he was healthy and at the end, that you loved him dearly. I hope you can find peace.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , I'm so surprized!  I'm sorry you lost Vinnie  , he was a great friend to you and soon you will see him at the rainbow bridge, hugs.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

luvmysphynx, I am so sorry about Vinnie. He was such a lovely cat.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words. Vinnie will be forever missed, at least till we meet again...


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Your post brought tears to my eyes, I am so sorry you have lost your lovely Vinnie at such a tender age.

RIP beautiful boy


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP Vinnie.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family for your precious Vinnie. I know the heartache and tears too well. (Just lost one of ours). I know that our beloved pets that are like family to us, bring out the best in us.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm sorry, luvmysphinx.  

Rest in peace, Vinnie.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I am SOOOOO sorry.....

I know how much you love your babies.

((((((Luvmysphynx))))))


----------

